# Mile Long Driveway (steep in sections)



## bw1997 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello,

Brand new to the board and I've got a question. 

This'll be my first winter on a new forested parcel in central Vermont. 

I spent the summer fixing up the logging road in to our new barn, (blasting, laying down rock rubble, etc.). Now I've got to keep it open. I've only previously done snow removal (little driveway) with a rear scraper blade on my tractor. 

I need a truck and a plow. Ideally, I want a truck that hasn't been used as a plow truck before.

Now the questions. 

-With the length of the driveway, it's relative steepness, and the fact that I'm in a snowbelt (9 feet in the woods last April 25) what do I need?

I can really only afford about $10k for the truck plus plow.

I've been looking for a 03-06 Chevy or GMC 2500HD. Not many around in my price range, but there are tons of half-ton Chevy's.

-Should I consider a 2003-2006 Ford F-250? Merits of Ford vs. Chevy?

-Can I get away with a half-ton since there are more around and they're in my price range?

-Should I look for something even bigger?

-Plow recommendations? I'm probably going to need to plow downhill both sides of the drive.

Thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## bw1997 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry, it's vague in the original post. I can afford 10k for the truck, I expect to pay above and beyond that for for the plow.

So we're talking 12k-15k total.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Where do you plan to pile the snow? If you get that much snow, the banks are going to slowly close in the driveway. 

How wide did you cut the drive?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

if its just your driveway i wouldn't be concerned about getting a truck that has not plowed before. stay away from 1/2 tons, newer ones just are not designed to handle to punishment plowing does on a truck. go to trucktrader.com and find a good truck priced right, hell if it has a plow even better (again if your only doing this road why waste more money.

what you really want is a "v" plow so you can bust open drifts better yet get a sidewing plow added on so you can keep the tires on the road but bench back the drifts.


----------



## bw1997 (Nov 17, 2008)

As far as removing piles. The driveway drops off steeply into the ravine on one side. That side won't be a problem. At some point I'll probably have to push or remove snow with the tractor and bucket from the other side.

The driveway is about 12 feet wide.

If it gets out of hand this year, I may put a snow blower on the the tractor next year.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I plowed 12' driveways for two years with a half ton. But I'd agree with a 3/4 ton. Mainly, make sure it's 4wd and put the attn on a good set of snow tires, both for the grade. Then, don't let it build up more than around 6-8". Doing just your own driveway isn't going to hurt the truck much - even using a 1/2 ton. The harm comes from running around with the plow up and from slamming piles.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a 3/4 4x4 with a 8.5' Fisher V plow or 8.2' Boss V plow. 1/2 ton is way to small for what you are doing.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Is it really a mile long? If so whatever plow you choose should be a v plow. I personally wouldnt use anything smaller than a 3/4 ton truck, reg cab long box. If you can afford a diesel, buy one. 

BW, where in Vermont are you?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i vote for old loader or bull dozer. Not that you may really need one but a driveway like that would be the perfect excuse for me to buy a nice new "old" toy.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Hire a shmoe too come do it 4 u and stay in the house where it's warm!

C.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I got to thinking and 3/4 ton is kind of small for that driveway. You could buy an old dump truck with a plow and wing for under $10,000, somthing like a GMC 8500 or Ford 8000 or 9000 would work good.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Anything bigger than a 3/4 ton is really overkill for one driveway, even if it is a mile. Even the cost of a V-plow is too much, even if it WOULD be fun. You're just wanting to get the job done and that can be done with a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton with a 7.5' or 8' plow.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Mick;639727 said:


> Anything bigger than a 3/4 ton is really overkill for one driveway, even if it is a mile. Even the cost of a V-plow is too much, even if it WOULD be fun. You're just wanting to get the job done and that can be done with a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton with a 7.5' or 8' plow.


i plowed stuff like that last year with my half ton mick. I agree it can be done. But pushing up hill it wont like too much.
I did it with my half ton and it really didnt like it.
But yeah, a straight blade wouldnt be so bad since he said he only really has one side of the drive to put the snow on. the other side builds up too much and he will have to get out the tractor.
k. how about a thousand dollar beater one ton for a yard truck and a cheap dozer mick?
i just really like dozers.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

He COULD use this:


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Mick;639745 said:


> He COULD use this:


how did you know a oshkosh is the one thing i like better than dozers?

xysport


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Now that is moving some snow. It is also loud when you have your speakers cranked up. 


JP


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Buy any 3/4 ton truck that suites your fancy, as long as it has 4wd, and then buy a used plow. You'll be all set.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Maybe a beater 3/4 or 1 ton w/ a plow, don't even have to license-insure it. Not beating a nicer, newer truck. Could have no fear of chaining it up when the snow warrants it. No need to remove ballast, either. For 10k you could tractor it.


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

"As far as removing piles. The driveway drops off steeply into the ravine on one side. That side won't be a problem. At some point I'll probably have to push or remove snow with the tractor and bucket from the other side."

Sounds like you have a tractor already. What i did was take an old blade that i picked up for a couple of hundred buck and make some small alterations to fit a 3 point hitch. It works great and was really cheap. A friend of mine has a snowblower for his tractor, but he only uses that in large storms, for the most part he uses a large ATV with a plow. 

IF you do want a truck. Walkers Ford deals fisher plows, and Capitol City Automart (GMC) is a boss dealer. Don't know what other dealers do but the Worcester Outback (sometimes called K & N auto sales) sells Curtis plows, and Rob LeClair is a great guy.


----------



## bw1997 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks to all for the advice.

Just a few responses to individual questions.

First, I'm in Roxbury, VT for all the VTers.

Second, I'm in the market for a late model truck because I crushed a deer a few weeks ago with my old Volvo.

I can't buy two vehicles this year.

As far as just using the tractor, it may come down to that, but plowing in reverse with the scraper blade is going to get old. I don't want to put a quick attach blade on, because I'm afraid I'll beat the heck out of the front end loader.

New Haven is selling one of their town plow trucks. That would be fun.

Lastly, that Oshkosh is ridiculous. Wow.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

You can plow a mile long driveway with anything from a Jeep Wrangler to a Dump truck. With a maller vehicle you will have to do it more often. Anything that can accept a plow will do. Remember you need this as an everyday ride as well. It is a shame they don't make a full sized Bronco anymore as that would give you a everyday wagon and a plow truck all in one.


----------

